# Easiest synth for a beginner?



## jsnleo (Oct 14, 2020)

I’ve already had a few synths, the legend, obsession, pigments and omnisphere but I only use presets. I know I should just spend more time learning one of them but I just couldn’t...

I wasn’t interested in Serum because I wanted to get some vintage synth emulations, but after all the frustrations I now do appreciate how user friendly it is, with the visual help it’s pretty straightforward. I mean at least with Serum I can see how envelopes behave, or how LFOs affect filter or whatever. Are there any others that are as easy to use as Serum? And which one do you think is the easiest for an absolute beginner like me?


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Oct 14, 2020)

Here's a good freebie: https://u-he.com/products/tyrelln6/

Here's a good freebie skin for it: https://plugmon.jp/product/interstellar-for-tyrell-n6/


----------



## Solarsentinel (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi,
It's a good question! As you already have some good vst and you couldn't achieve it, i don't think there is much more options for you. In fact it's true that serum has a very good GUI so experimentations and learning with it is quite comprehensive. But Pigments is really clear too. I think the problem will replicate with any other synths...

So my advice is:

- First try Serum Demo in order to see if this synth correspond to your liking, if yes go for it and try!

- If not, choose the synth you like the most and try to find a course that will help you to learn it. There is a ton of courses on youtube and Udemy for software synth like massive, serum, sylenth, etc... And this is a good way to achieve your goal.

- Finally perhaps VST is not for you and you have to try an hardware synth with real knobs. In this case i recommand you to try a Korg monologue or minilogue. They are very easy to understand and they are great for beginners and very affordable for analog synth. Furthermore you can easy find a used one.

But in the end you have to pass time for learning a synth. There is no other ways Be confident!


----------



## Kabraxis (Oct 14, 2020)

Definitely recommend Synth1. It's a bit ugly for the eye but, it's free, easy to mangle and learn, and delivers unparalleled vintage synth sound. On top of that, there are infinite numbers of free preset packs around.









Synth1 by Daichi Laboratory (Ichiro Toda) - Synth (Analogue / Subtractive) Plugin VST Audio Unit


Synth1 is a software synthesizer. Functionally it is modelled on the Clavia Nord Lead 2 Red Synth. Features: 2 Oscillators, FM modulation, ...




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## Bohrium (Oct 14, 2020)

As you already noticed ... the synth will probably not fix the issue.
You could try the tutorial from www.syntorial.com for a good understanding of synthesis or check out the blog on that page where the author recreates sounds from more or less popular pieces on user request.

Or any other tutorial that you can redo the steps with your own synth. I would recomend written tutorials for this issue over videos, since with a video you get tempted to just continue watching and not do it on your own. With a written synth tutorial, if you want to hear something you have to program a synth.

BTW Serum is very good in recreating vintage sounds. It even has tables and noises taken from classics.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 14, 2020)

I think you already have everything you need. In fact, I think Omnisphere is a great contender. 

Because of the compartmentalised nature of it's UI, there never seems to be an overwhelming amount on the screen. You can keep things streamlined and superficial before hitting the zoom options for a deep-dive. Moreover, the huge amount of diverse and interesting source material, that can be used instead of simple raw waveforms, means one can already start sculpting richer sounds, with less knowledge. As you improve, you can strip it all back to using more simple oscilator options.

Instead of spending money on synths, perhaps consider spending it on knowledge. Syntorial, as Bohrium mentioned, is a really novel approach to learning synth-programming. But there are many other online resources for learning synthesis. You should be able to cobble together a program that'll give you all the nouse you need to get what you want from your current instrument stash.


----------



## jsnleo (Oct 14, 2020)

@Jeremy Gillam @Solarsentinel @Kabraxis @Bohrium 

Thank you guys! But I guess I didn't make it clear enough. What I mean is the Serum has display, it shows, for example, how fast or slow the LFO affects the filter, and how much it'd roll off.

I spent a little time trying to learn the Legend and Obsession but there are just knobs. Without a display I had no idea what was going on...


----------



## jsnleo (Oct 14, 2020)

el-bo said:


> I think you already have everything you need. In fact, I think Omnisphere is a great contender.
> 
> Because of the compartmentalised nature of it's UI, there never seems to be an overwhelming amount on the screen. You can keep things streamlined and superficial before hitting the zoom options for a deep-dive. Moreover, the huge amount of diverse and interesting source material, that can be used instead of simple raw waveforms, means one can already start sculpting richer sounds, with less knowledge. As you improve, you can strip it all back to using more simple oscilator options.
> 
> Instead of spending money on synths, perhaps consider spending it on knowledge. Syntorial, as Bohrium mentioned, is a really novel approach to learning synth-programming. But there are many other online resources for learning synthesis. You should be able to cobble together a program that'll give you all the nouse you need to get what you want from your current instrument stash.



I watched a Serum tutorial video the other day and just realized how straightforward it is. Omnisphere was my first purchase, but It just makes me confused. I know I shouldn't get another one and just hope it'd make me a fast learner.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 14, 2020)

jsnleo said:


> I watched a Serum tutorial video the other day and just realized how straightforward it is. Omnisphere was my first purchase, but It just makes me confused. I know I shouldn't get another one and just hope it'd make me a fast learner.



I think Solarsentinel's advice is great: Choose the synth that you like the most, and then buy a course to learn it. If you imagine that Serum is a synth that will give you the sound you are after, then sure...why not buy it. But buying it because of it's waveform view would be a bit of a waste if you didn't like it's sound-signature.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 14, 2020)

If you haven't already, demo Serum and follow along with some Youtube tutorials. See if it 'clicks'.


----------



## jsnleo (Oct 14, 2020)

el-bo said:


> If you haven't already, demo Serum and follow along with some Youtube tutorials. See if it 'clicks'.



Thanks I read a bunch of threads about tutorials, and got Syntorial instead.


----------



## jsnleo (Oct 14, 2020)

Bohrium said:


> As you already noticed ... the synth will probably not fix the issue.
> You could try the tutorial from www.syntorial.com for a good understanding of synthesis or check out the blog on that page where the author recreates sounds from more or less popular pieces on user request.
> 
> Or any other tutorial that you can redo the steps with your own synth. I would recomend written tutorials for this issue over videos, since with a video you get tempted to just continue watching and not do it on your own. With a written synth tutorial, if you want to hear something you have to program a synth.
> ...



I've just bought the Syntorial, thanks!


----------



## el-bo (Oct 14, 2020)

jsnleo said:


> Thanks I read a bunch of threads about tutorials, and got Syntorial instead.



Great! I think that'll serve you best, in the long run.

Let us know how you find it.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Oct 14, 2020)

If you want to learn the fundamentals I would suggest an emulation of an older hardware unit.
A Minimoog, Arp Odyssey for monosynth and Prophet 5, Ob-Xa, Jupiter 8 for polysynths. 
These all have controls which have become almost ubiquitous on subsequent synthesizers.


----------



## jsnleo (Oct 14, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Great! I think that'll serve you best, in the long run.
> 
> Let us know how you find it.



I've only learnt 22 lessons but so far I like it. Not that fun sometimes but much more fun than tweaking knobs without knowing what they are. I think it'll be very helpful!


----------



## jsnleo (Oct 14, 2020)

Virtual Virgin said:


> If you want to learn the fundamentals I would suggest an emulation of an older hardware unit.
> A Minimoog, Arp Odyssey for monosynth and Prophet 5, Ob-Xa, Jupiter 8 for polysynths.
> These all have controls which have become almost ubiquitous on subsequent synthesizers.



Thanks but I already have Legend (Minimoog) and Obsession (OB-Xa) but have no idea how to use them other than using presets, even though I've read the manuals... I'm just an absolute beginner, but I think after I go through all the Syntorial lessons I'll have a pretty basic understanding at least, very useful.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Oct 14, 2020)

Learn each section of the synth- oscillator, filter, envelope, LFO etc.

Figure out how to get a simple waveform going, just a sawtooth or square.
Make sure the filter is open all the way (LP all the way up) and turn the resonance all the way down.
Set the amp envelope to A (Attack) 0, D (Decay) 10, S (Sustain) 10, R (Release) 0.
Also keep the LFO amount at 0. When you hold a key it should just sound like a straight tone with no changes or movement.

Once you have done that, try each of the parameters one-by-one. 
After you experiment with one to find out how it sounds, put the synth back to a pure waveform again,
then start over with another parameter.


----------



## cuttime (Oct 14, 2020)

If you feel you have a grip on synthesis, try this. It doesn't get any more straightforward than this:






TAL Software


TAL VST, AU, Audio Unit, AAX plug-ins for OSX and Windows




tal-software.com


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 15, 2020)

If The Legend is tough to grasp, and Syntorial isn't working... I really really urge you to consider a kobby, 1 knob to 1 function (1:1) hardware analog synth. I was like you a few years ago. I decided to stop buying more soft synths and bought the Roland SE-02, an analog monosynth, instead. Yes, it cost me $400 at the time, but it sounded different from any softsynth and I could twist knobs.

I can't begin to tell you how much easier that made learning things (in conjunction with the software editor to deconstruct presets). It's SO MUCH EASIER AND MORE FUN to turn actual knobs. That said, it adds complexity to your setup. However, I ended up buying a 1:1 hardware polysynth!

The second element of having a good controller and/or 1:1 hardware synth is simply time and dedication. If you aren't willing or able to put the time in, you'll stay a preset surfer. There's a lot of pros that spend time preset surfing for a lot of their sounds - especially in TV or similar settings - because of crazy deadlines. Creating sounds isn't for everyone. I do think that being able to knowledgeably manipulate presets to help make them your own is still a worthwhile endeavor.

Now I have much, much more confidence and skill when using software synths. Two hardware synths is enough for me (I think... probably).


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 15, 2020)

Kabraxis said:


> Definitely recommend Synth1. It's a bit ugly for the eye but, it's free, easy to mangle and learn, and delivers unparalleled vintage synth sound. On top of that, there are infinite numbers of free preset packs around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly they stopped Mac development, so keep that in mind


----------



## AmbientMile (Oct 15, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> If The Legend is tough to grasp, and Syntorial isn't working... I really really urge you to consider a kobby, 1 knob to 1 function (1:1) hardware analog synth. I was like you a few years ago. I decided to stop buying more soft synths and bought the Roland SE-02, an analog monosynth, instead. Yes, it cost me $400 at the time, but it sounded different from any softsynth and I could twist knobs.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how much easier that made learning things (in conjunction with the software editor to deconstruct presets). It's SO MUCH EASIER AND MORE FUN to turn actual knobs. That said, it adds complexity to your setup. However, I ended up buying a 1:1 hardware polysynth!
> 
> ...



I agree with every word here. I started in synthesis with a Yamaha CS5 around 1980 and have had MANY hardware synths since. Nothing like twisting knobs! That said, I love all of my soft synths as well. But for learning, the physical connection of touching knobs is very helpful.


----------



## c t (Oct 15, 2020)

What DAW are you using (if you are)? Some have bundled synths, often lite versions. And the tutorial stuff will be most helpful, giving you reference to what knobs changing sound like etc.


----------



## jsnleo (Oct 16, 2020)

Virtual Virgin said:


> Learn each section of the synth- oscillator, filter, envelope, LFO etc.
> 
> Figure out how to get a simple waveform going, just a sawtooth or square.
> Make sure the filter is open all the way (LP all the way up) and turn the resonance all the way down.
> ...



Yeah Syntorial has been very helpful, one knob at a time. I've learned 51 lessons and I really feel I'm getting better at it.


----------



## jsnleo (Oct 16, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> If The Legend is tough to grasp, and Syntorial isn't working... I really really urge you to consider a kobby, 1 knob to 1 function (1:1) hardware analog synth. I was like you a few years ago. I decided to stop buying more soft synths and bought the Roland SE-02, an analog monosynth, instead. Yes, it cost me $400 at the time, but it sounded different from any softsynth and I could twist knobs.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how much easier that made learning things (in conjunction with the software editor to deconstruct presets). It's SO MUCH EASIER AND MORE FUN to turn actual knobs. That said, it adds complexity to your setup. However, I ended up buying a 1:1 hardware polysynth!
> 
> ...



Thanks. Unfortunately I can't get a hardware synth right now. I might move to a new place and already got too much stuff laying around.


----------



## jsnleo (Oct 16, 2020)

c t said:


> What DAW are you using (if you are)? Some have bundled synths, often lite versions. And the tutorial stuff will be most helpful, giving you reference to what knobs changing sound like etc.



I use PT, Cubase, Logic and Ableton. I know I shouldn't have bought all those synths...


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 16, 2020)

jsnleo said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately I can't get a hardware synth right now. I might move to a new place and already got too much stuff laying around.



OK. Just remember that the SE-02 , for example, is a desktop module about 12" wide and 5" deep (and 1" thick or so). It's not like you'd be getting a Prophet 5 or PolyBrute monster! It also makes for an amazing MIDI controller for things like The Legend. And Omnisphere (it's one of the recommended synths for Omni control).


----------



## cuttime (Oct 16, 2020)

I haven't used Syntorial, but I would strongly urge using an oscilloscope plug to monitor the synth output. This will provide invaluable feedback. The free one that comes with the Melda bundle is a good one.


----------



## SupremeFist (Oct 16, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> However, I ended up buying a 1:1 hardware polysynth!



Which one?! (Be advised my wallet will hate you if you say P6 or OB6.)


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 16, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Which one?! (Be advised my wallet will hate you if you say P6 or OB6.)



uhhhhhhhhhhh............................................. 

I initially set out to save up and buy the excellent Korg XD. I made the mistake of listening to an alternative one of the times I went to go use/listen in the shop (this is toward the end of 2019). Once I heard the synth-that-shall-not-be-named, it was all over. 

A P5 would be wonderful, but I DO want a few additional features on the synth. But I don't need a lot - that's what I have a PC for.


----------



## ManicMiner (Oct 16, 2020)

I've enjoyed VPS Avenger, and found it easy to use.


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Oct 16, 2020)

jsnleo said:


> I’ve already had a few synths, the legend, obsession, pigments and omnisphere but I only use presets. I know I should just spend more time learning one of them but I just couldn’t...
> 
> I wasn’t interested in Serum because I wanted to get some vintage synth emulations, but after all the frustrations I now do appreciate how user friendly it is, with the visual help it’s pretty straightforward. I mean at least with Serum I can see how envelopes behave, or how LFOs affect filter or whatever. Are there any others that are as easy to use as Serum? And which one do you think is the easiest for an absolute beginner like me?


I'd say you already have it. Pigments has the great visualization and has some suggested parameters to tweak for most presets.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 16, 2020)

Laptoprabbit said:


> I'd say you already have it. Pigments has the great visualization and has some suggested parameters to tweak for most presets.



Yep. Pigments is one of the easiest to use soft synths (not my choice for sound, though it's by no means bad in any way shape or form). You can go a long way just using that one synth, getting to know it inside and out.

The Legend really is also one of the easiest to use because it's an emulation of the classic Moog Model D from the 70s.

Use the folder to open the Init patch. Then save it as a newly named patch rather than overwriting the Init. Then turn the Cutoff knob to get a feel for what that sounds like on the one oscillator that's enabled. Put that to 3 or higher (which means 3 khz) and then use the Waveform knob for osc 1 that you've been using to get a feel for the sound of the different shapes. Use a combo of the cutoff knob and the waveform knob to get a feel for how the cutoff sounds with each shape. Then move to the Amplifier Envelope and move the Attack to the middle and see what it does. Then move the Release to the middle to see what it does. You can now make a LOT of sounds just with those controls. Maybe move the Range knob next for the first oscillator. Then add in a second osc by turning up the volume. Etc.

The key is creating a patch from scratch and experimenting.


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 18, 2020)

Oh, and I wholeheartedly recommend Pigments. Such a good synth.


----------



## tf-drone (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi,

the easiest synths are the free TAL Synths IMHO: U-No-60, Bassmaker, Noisemaker.

If you want to see what is controlling what, you would need a modular synth, like the Arturia Modular, the VCV rack or the Cherry Audio Voltage. Those are not easy, but can become very deep quickly.


----------



## jsnleo (Oct 19, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Yep. Pigments is one of the easiest to use soft synths (not my choice for sound, though it's by no means bad in any way shape or form). You can go a long way just using that one synth, getting to know it inside and out.
> 
> The Legend really is also one of the easiest to use because it's an emulation of the classic Moog Model D from the 70s.
> 
> ...



After going through dozens of Syntorial lessons, I've learned a lot. Still not good at it but now I at least understand what every knob is for. I tried a lot of synths including VPS, Synthmaster, Sylenth1, Dune 3, Diva, Hive, Repros, Zebra, and of course the ones I've already had. I could at least tweak it to get a basic sound from whichever I was using. Anyways, now they all don't seem extremely hard to me anymore but I think without reading the manual, Serum is the easiest to me. Hive and Zebra are quite overwhelming compared to others, and I'm not a fan of the Synthmaster GUI, but again, I didn't read any manuals.


----------

